
WebKit Inspector Audit View - sant0sk1
http://ajaxian.com/archives/webkit-inspector-audit-view?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+ajaxian+%28Ajaxian+Blog%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
mr_eel
I’m very glad to see this and generally pleased to see the webkit team
spending more time refining the inspector. In my opinion it is much better
organised and nicer to use that FireBug, so it’s particularly pleasing to see
it become more useful.

One other notable change is that the console now has it’s own tab, rather than
being docked under the main view. Finally! I depend on the console a lot when
developing, so it’s nice to finally be able to use the entirety of the
inspector window.

